# Rebuild all ports after update to 10.0-BETA2



## mahashakti89 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi,

I made the jump to 10.0-BETA using freebsd-update. So far, but now how do I rebuild all installed ports using portupgrade AND avoid to have to start from the beginning after each interruption? To rebuild all ports I would use `portupgrade -af`. Is there a switch that can do it?

Thanks 

mahashakti89


----------



## vanessa (Oct 29, 2013)

We had a similar discussion shortly. Take a look at this thread.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the tip!

I will have a closer look at the discussion in order to solve my problem. There is also the possibility to use portmaster with the right options. But I have begun to upgrade the installed ports with portupgrade. So I thinks it is better not to mix.

Thanks

mahashakti89


----------



## vanessa (Oct 30, 2013)

As far as I know, you can mix portmaster and portupgrade. What you may not mix is the old pkg_* and the new pkgng


----------



## kpa (Oct 30, 2013)

I still wouldn't mix portmaster and portupgrade, the latter still uses its own databases to speed up certain lookup operations that are not used by portmaster. I think the development version ports-mgmt/portupgrade-devel can be used with PKGNG in such a way that it uses only the PKGNG package database and no other external databases. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## mahashakti89 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi!

I also wouldn't mix portmaster and portupgrade. It would surely be a mess. What I find good with portupgrade is the ability to finish the process even if some ports fail. 

Regards

mahashakti89


----------

